# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  اجمل ممثل هندي

## ورد

السلام عليكم 
























ان شاء الله تعجبكم"

----------


## mylife079

معقول هندي؟؟

شكرا

----------


## زهره التوليب

> معقول هندي؟؟
> 
> شكرا


اه هندي...واضح جدا انه هندي..حتى لوكان حلو شوي,,ملامح الهنود فيه
مشكور

----------


## ورد

العفو وشكراا على مروركم الرائع"

----------


## Tiem

بالنسبة لنسبه ممكن  يكون هندي لاختلاط الانساب بعد تقدم الزمن واصبحت الزيجات تبادلا هاما في تلك المجتمعات ومما جعل اشكال تلك الامم تتغير ومنها بقي على حاله الاصلي لعدم تبادل الانساب
...............
تحياتي الحارة للموضوع الحلو
تقبل مني مروري
تيم

----------


## النورس الحزين

صور بتفتح النفس

----------


## ورد

[align=center] 
نةرتة الصفه بوجودكم الرائع
[/align]

----------


## احلى ما فى الكون

شكرا على مجهودك

----------


## ديالا

يسلمو كتير حلوين

----------

